# Hmmm....What shall we serve the Queen



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

http://www.outdoorhub.com/news/queen-of-england-to-be-served-great-lakes-lamprey-at-diamond-jubilee/?utm_source=iContact&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Outdoor%20Hub%20News&utm_content=May+1%2C+2012+Queen


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Hmmm..............sounds so nice!


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

She can have them all ! If people weren't so squeamish here it would keep the population down. Rotten little monsters.


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Yummy,


----------



## Hortontoter (Apr 27, 2012)

I can just see us all sitting around a campfire. We impale these squirmy critters on to our two pronged hot dog roasting sticks. We roast them to a blackened crispy state over the hickory fed open flame and chow down.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)




----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

They are a protected species over there Hmmmmmm !!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Hortontoter said:


> I can just see us all sitting around a campfire. We impale these squirmy critters on to our two pronged hot dog roasting sticks. We roast them to a blackened crispy state over the hickory fed open flame and chow down.


Look closely....I'm not there....I've snuck off


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Yeah she can have em!


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

hassell said:


> They are a protected species over there Hmmmmmm !!


Thats because they are rare and native Rick.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Another illegal to invade America. Can someone please tell the fish's they need green cards too! Not much press on the non human foreigners coming here without documentation. Probably more dangerous too. I know that in this case it is not that extreme. Those in the North East..... I bet you remember when Zebra Muscles moved in! Turned out that it was not that big a deal. However the river I grew up fishing in we have a lot more vegetation and the flat heads have moved out (A big deal to me!). I loved my flat heads. I think the muscles made it through all the great lakes but I can not remember for sure. Sorry a little off topic.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

"They attach themselves to the bodies of native fish and suck out their innards until the host fish dies."

That thing sounds like a girl I knew.......never mind!!!!!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

LOL Is "knew" short for married ?


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

youngdon said:


> LOL Is "knew" short for married ?


Yup! X


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

It's not funny that i knew that.....


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

itzDirty said:


> Another illegal to invade America. Can someone please tell the fish's they need green cards too! Not much press on the non human foreigners coming here without documentation. Probably more dangerous too. I know that in this case it is not that extreme. Those in the North East..... I bet you remember when Zebra Muscles moved in! Turned out that it was not that big a deal. However the river I grew up fishing in we have a lot more vegetation and the flat heads have moved out (A big deal to me!). I loved my flat heads. I think the muscles made it through all the great lakes but I can not remember for sure. Sorry a little off topic.


They're in all the Great Lakes unfortunately. Both species. The Zebra's cleaned up the water but because of that we're now getting toxic algae blooms in Lake Erie. It's ecodisaster at it's worst !


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

youngdon said:


> It's not funny that i knew that.....


Oh no, it's hilarious...LOL


----------

